# Happy Thanksgiving!!!



## Seigi (Nov 27, 2003)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving & God Bless!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to you also Seigi and everyone else on MartialTalk!!!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy thanksgiving!


----------

